# Need advice on my home theater



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

I moved into a house 4 yrs ago, the previous owner built a home theater w/ Sanyo Z-2 (720p) projector B&K Reference 30 receiver and Paradigm speakers and MK subwoofer. I'm looking to upgrade to a 1080p projector. The B&K receiver has no HDMI ports. Do I need to get a new receiver in order to use a 
1080p projector as well as blu-ray, etc.? I've budgeted about $3,000 for a projector and need be, a receiver. Any advice on units in that price range would be appreciated. Lastly, as you can tell by my question, what I know about home theater could fit into a thimble. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

Well, it kind of depends.
If you plan on going with blu-ray, and want to get the benefit of the newer surround sound formats that come with it, then you'll need a newer receiver with HDMI, as the new sound formats only go through HDMI. If you're satisfied with DD and DTS for now, then stick with the old, buy a $3k 1080 PJ, and sit back and enjoy. I've never heard the new surround formats, so I can't tell you the difference.
If you are just going to watch regular DVDs, TV, etc, then the old will work fine for now.
In your shoes, I'd probably get the receiver and blu-ray, and just watch the 720 PJ until I found the 1080 unit of my dreams within my means.
Blu-ray, from what I hear, still looks spectacular on a 720 display.

And welcome to the Shack, Mike!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Agreed. Start with a new AVR as that functionality will last you for years. PJ prices are falling, so if you wait until a few months after CES, you're likely to save some significant $$.


----------



## jaysonbarnett (May 4, 2008)

hey marshall this is jason barnett. As for the question, i would get a new reciever, because the new sound like on iron man is awesome. I have a 720p projector (optoma) and i love it but if i had the choice between the two i would get a new AVR. i would recommend onkyo but i just had problems with that company so i would recommend yamaha, or dennon (with onkyo you get more for the money)so i am torn. Also you can go see these projectors (which i have seen myself and look awesome for the money. Also these projectors are under 2000.00 so with your 3000.00 dollar budget you can get an AVR too.
this is the epson
http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/consumer/consDetail.jsp?BV_UseBVCookie=yes&oid=63077379

this is the optoma
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Optoma-HD803-Definition-Theater-Projector/dp/B000ZOVH58[/ame]

i loved the look of the optoma but you should see if either of these is set up somewhere so you can see for yourself. anyway hope this helps but let me know what you decide
I hate saying this the onkyo 805, which i have is the best (make sure you get the update or dts hd will pop), but for the money this one is the best.

here is the onkyo 805
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-TX-SR805-Channel-Theater-Receiver/dp/B000OBJW1S?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1206108784&sr=1-1[/ame]

make sure you get the 805 NOT the 806 because they switched from 192kHz / 24 bit Burr Brown DACs to something else and it is not as good.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank you all for your responses. At this point I'm leaning toward replacing both my AVR (B&K Reference 50) and projector (Sanyo Z-2) After a fair amount of research, I'd be very interested in your comments as to which combination of AVR and projector you guys may think would work best... AVR's; Onkyo TX-SR606 (or 706 or 805), Pioneer VSX -92 TXH or Sony STRDG 920....Projectors Epson Powerlite 1080 (LCD), Optima HD803(DLP), Panasonic PT-AE2000U.....A few other details about my current set-up that I don't beleive need upgrading; Outlaw 750 Amplifier, M&K THX subwoofer, and Paradigm Mk3 speakers. The room itself is completely dark and is approx. 26' x 20', screen size is 92" diagonally...any suggestions other than those I mentioned are certainly welcomed....thanks again in advance


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

My receiver, after a month of flaky operation that I wistfully ignored in the hopes that it would correct itself, has finally given up the ghost. I'm going with...

Onkyo because I want to experiment with Audyssey technology and they offer the best features for price ratio (just spent a lot on Christmas gifts, so money is tight right now)

the 706 (offers a more advanced Audyssey than the 606, also THX certified, pre-outs, and better scaling).

...and a refurb, to save even more money.

P.S. "Hi" back atcha Jason.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you have the cash the Onkyo 805 would be your best choice and because its last years model it will be discounted a fair bit. I checked into the comment about them not using BurrBrown DACs in the newest lineup of receivers (606, 706 and 806) instead they use the Cirrus Logic ones that are not nearly as good from reports I have now read.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I got my 706 for $350 shipped direct from onkyo. 805s were about $100 more.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would like to know your thoughts on the 706, make sure you post a review about it sometime.


----------



## krazykid (Dec 5, 2008)

eugovector said:


> I got my 706 for $350 shipped direct from onkyo. 805s were about $100 more.


How might you have pulled off that price???


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

$399 - 10% prom $10 in onkyo points for signing up for club onkyo. They're out of stock now, but keep an eye open, and that price will be back within a few months.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> I would like to know your thoughts on the 706, make sure you post a review about it sometime.


I'll have a video review, but since I'm headed back to Iowa for the holidays, it won't be until January.


----------



## tommyboy1587 (Dec 20, 2008)

I would personally upgrade the receiver first, then the projector. I'm a fan of Pioneer Elite receivers....


----------



## yassh (Feb 24, 2009)

yash ,delhi
budget:rs.50,000(can rise abt 20%) for avr ,speakers(like 5.1)
music:movies=70%:30%
music:mostly rAhman kind of music ,
dil chahta hai,
hotel california,eric clapton
slow rock,
western classical,
hip hop
movies:italian job(backround score is very good),suspense movies,stage programs 

(musical which takes palce in big stadiums)
roomlength,breadth,height)(18,12,10)
which dvd player?
which amplifier?
suggest any other than wharfedale diamond 9 series if u like?
as i've decided to go for wharfedale speakers for it's value for money and quality 

after getting it's review for diamond 9 series(and it's value for money)


preference:
1.crystal clear sound without distortion in low ,mid,high ...range
2.with good surround and good bassfor hip hop
3. good service avilable in delhi in case there is any need of that
4. hassle free system
5.for long run(durable)
6. hdmi feature is not required but should b 7.1
7.i want to pay for quality not for brand value(should b value for 

money)
8.want best combination of dvdplayer+avr+speakers
9. very high decibels r not my choice which can even disturb ppl very 

far frm my home
please comment on best working avr wid wharfedale speakers diamond 9 series.
which 1 of them (avr,speakers,dvd player)can b bought frm grey market which really don't require much service):wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------

